# Anyone treat ICH with Metronidazole?...



## nattery (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello -
Has anyone had experience treating resistant strains of Ich with Metronidazole from Seachem? if so, did it work?? Any input is welcome, I'm looking for alternatives to malachite green medications that stain your aquarium silicone.
Thanks for the help

















Metronidazole is an effective and safe treatment for several protozoan and anaerobic bacterial diseases of fish (Cryptocaryon, Hexamita, Ichthyophthirius). It does not adversely affect the filter bed and is easily removed with carbon. There is little danger of overdosing. Usual dose is 125 mg/10 gallons.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I use Rid-Ich by Kardon and it's all natural ingredient.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I just used salt and raised the temp a bit.


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

salt has not been working on this strain


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

soon2breed said:


> salt has not been working on this strain


How was the salt administered ?


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

Dr. Giggles said:


> salt has not been working on this strain


How was the salt administered ?
[/quote]

exactly as instructed. Using 2.5lbs per 100gallons. 3 equal portions over 3 days. Also the tank temp has been raised to 85 degrees


----------

